# SD receiver for home and travel



## dkperez (Apr 20, 2012)

I've got DTV HD at home with 2 HD DVRs and 1 HD receiver. I'd like to add an additional device for TWO purposes:

1. Watch current and/or recorded programs in another room

2. Use the receiver in our RV where we have a Winegard dome that only does SD for Direct Tv.

Here's my confusion... I have an OLDER receiver and an OLDER DVR R10 (sd DVR) that was in use before we changed everything over to HD. I talked to DTV yesterday and they told me NEITHER of them would work with the HD stuff we have now. I didn't ask at the time, but is it because of the SWM thing? Or is there some other reason these won't work any more?

But, presuming they WON'T, they gave me a price for an SD receiver that WILL work with all my HD stuff, but they'd ONLY sell it with the $50 charge for installation. Cable's already there. All I'm gonna do is plug the thing in and turn it on, so I'm fer sher NOT gonna give them $50 for nothing...

The other reason for thinking I need an SD receiver is we've been using the HD receiver with our dish, and it's a BIG pain in the neck. Have to go through the whole setup process every time and specify a different dish and all that. Then, when we get back I have to go BACK through a bunch of silliness to get it working at home again. SO, I'd prefer to just have a receiver that'll work as painlessly as possible...

So, can one of you that's a lot more informed that I am tell me what I need to have a simple receiver that'll work in both situations without a huge amount of screwing around?


----------



## samrs (May 30, 2004)

There are no sd receivers that will share the content on your home network.

You would have to go through the same setup issues with the sd receiver that you do with the hd receiver. It just goes a little faster.

Yes it's the SWiM thing for your older receivers. You might be able to convince someone at DirecTv to reactive one and just use it in your RV, thats likely to be an exercise in frustration.


----------



## dkperez (Apr 20, 2012)

Yeah, the person I talked to said they'd reactivate any of the old receivers or even the DVR for use in the RV since I own all of them. I was just HOPING I could get something that'd work for both. Doesn't sound like it's gonna happen.

I just finished trying the Winegard Carryout and it worked really well. I travel by myself sometimes, and trying to get the old dish aimed was always difficult. It would be even harder in the new unit since I can't see the tv at all.


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

The problem is reprogramming the receiver between SWM and the old (13V/18V) system irregardless if it's SD or HD. You can get an SD receiver that will work with SWM (D12) but it's the same routine as with your HD receiver. The only difference as pointed out earlier is that you cannot share content from your home network with any SD receiver.

Since 99% of the SD content is on the 101 satellite, why don't you just activate an SD receiver on your account and get a cheap 18" round dish and put it on your house? Or if your main purpose is to get DirecTV in your RV, just LEAVE the receiver in the RV. It's only $6 a month. What's that today-barely a good fast food meal?


----------



## dkperez (Apr 20, 2012)

Well, as I originally said, I was trying to solve two problems with 1 receiver... But, it doesn't look like that's gonna work, so I'm just going to reactivate the old DVR (an SD R10) and use that in the RV with the Winegard dome.


----------



## Cyber36 (Mar 20, 2008)

When repositioning the dish, you don't need 2 people or see the TV. You just need to hear it. Open a window & crank up the volume! The stronger the signal, the more continious the signal tone. Pretty easy task.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

dkperez said:


> Yeah, the person I talked to said they'd reactivate any of the old receivers or even the DVR for use in the RV since I own all of them. I was just HOPING I could get something that'd work for both. Doesn't sound like it's gonna happen.


I would PM Flugelman as he is an Expert when it comes to RVing and setting up a Dish with an Accutrac II Meter.


----------



## dkperez (Apr 20, 2012)

Well, I figured if I just re-activated an older DVR R10, things would be dead simple, and I could use it in the RV... Little did I know.........

Reactivated the R10. Hooked everything up in the RV. And got........ only a couple local channels... Wasted most of the day on the phone with DTV, and eventually they admitted not knowing WHY I have only a couple local channels. Rummaged in here and hit the other note about the problem, where I"m hoping somebody can tell me what I have to do to get this working 'cause it appears that Direct Tv either doesn't know, or hasn't passed the word to everyone.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

There have been many changes to the guide data, and some of them are not compatible with older legacy receivers. That might be (and it might not be) contributing to your problem. I doubt any CSR at DirecTV would be able to help you with that, other than to offer an upgrade to your equipment (which isn't what you are looking for).

I was also going to refer you to the SD local problem thread in the Tivo forum, but I see you found it.


----------



## dkperez (Apr 20, 2012)

Actually, no one at DTV has offered to upgrade the old R10 to something compatible. I supposed I can just have them deactivate the R10 and activate one of the regular old receivers... I'd like the DVR, but it depends on how badly the screwing from DTV would be.


----------



## JohnQ (Nov 11, 2007)

I have a motorhome setup that uses a King-Dome 9702 (SD Only antenna) and one Samsung Sir-S70 SD Receiver (rear TV) and a Samsung SIR-S303W (Front TV). Both receivers are essentially the same and operate the same. The only difference is the 303W has an RID and the S70 does not. They only give me minor irritations sometimes. The front receiver does not refresh/renew the guides and after a couple of days no guide (the irritation) and the solution is to unplug it for 10 seconds and power it up again and the darn thing reloads the guide. The S70 if not used for quite awhile seems to loose it's "Authorization" and I have to call DTV and they tickle it and problem solved. The S70 never loses the guide and refreshes it appropriately which is the mystery between the two. If I were you, I would haunt Fleabay for a 303W, especially the seller in N Carolina and the one in SoCal. They both have and offer 303W's that have never been out of the packing and have virgin access cards still in the cellophane. And they are/were authorized DTV sellers. The last one I bought with shipping was around $20 with a remote. The problem will be DTV CSR Idiots who have no metal midget concept that you actually OWN the receiver and are NOT leasing it from them. I did have to demand to speak to the supervisor to get that problem resolved.


----------



## viclovr (Aug 15, 2012)

quote ( I have a motorhome setup that uses a King-Dome 9702 (SD Only antenna) and one Samsung Sir-S70 SD Receiver (rear TV) and a Samsung SIR-S303W (Front TV). 

im assuming u mean the sir-s300w not the sir-s303w?


----------



## michigancamper (Apr 3, 2011)

ThomasM said:


> The problem is reprogramming the receiver between SWM and the old (13V/18V) system irregardless if it's SD or HD. You can get an SD receiver that will work with SWM (D12) but it's the same routine as with your HD receiver. The only difference as pointed out earlier is that you cannot share content from your home network with any SD receiver.
> 
> Since 99% of the SD content is on the 101 satellite, why don't you just activate an SD receiver on your account and get a cheap 18" round dish and put it on your house? Or if your main purpose is to get DirecTV in your RV, just LEAVE the receiver in the RV. It's only $6 a month. What's that today-barely a good fast food meal?


*I may be too dense to understand the question and answer here but first we use SWM at home and do NOT have and HD receivers. We DO HAVE two sd DVR's and two sd non-DVR receivers. When we travel (for as long as 3-4 months sometimes) we bring one of the DVR's with us and have no problem switching from the SWM system to the old 18v system...
Or am I missing something here?
michigancamper? *


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

carl6 said:


> There have been many changes to the guide data, and some of them are not compatible with older legacy receivers. That might be (and it might not be) contributing to your problem. I doubt any CSR at DirecTV would be able to help you with that, other than to offer an upgrade to your equipment (which isn't what you are looking for).
> 
> I was also going to refer you to the SD local problem thread in the Tivo forum, but I see you found it.


Nah, the guide data is mostly still there as I have my ORIGINAL Hughes HIRD from 2000 still active on my account. The only difference should be the subscription sports channels and a few Sonic Tap channels missing. 95% of the channels in Choice Extra Classic are there with the old guide and work just fine.

I've heard that the old guide (prior to advanced program guide) is being phased out but to date it has not and I've received nothing about it from DirecTV. Maybe they will just turn it off and wait for customer service to be blasted with angry phone calls which seems to be the way they do business nowadays....


----------

